# Our not so lazy Saint Bernard



## Twili (Mar 11, 2013)

My husband and I have a female Saint Bernard that is almost 3 years old now. She is about 25 1/2 inches tall to the shoulders, which I thought was tall for a female but recently I found out that is the average height. She looks awfully skinny for a Saint as well, and is really playful and full of energy, not at all what I've read about the breed. If she doesn't get enough exercise for the day she digs her way out of the yard and runs around. She is not fixed and she had puppies almost 11 weeks ago (I do have an appointment for her to be spayed!). Although she only weighs 84 lbs right now, I'm thinking because she had 10 puppies with only 8 survivors, she has always been skinny-looking (Unfortunately, I don't know her pre-pregnancy weight). Maybe it's because she is not spayed and some Saints can look that way before getting fixed? I'm curious if her line was just over-bred.. what do you guys think/know of this kind of situation?

http://s894.photobucket.com/user/Sthreexy/media/Nala%20Puppies/Momma%20pics/SAM_2347.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s894.photobucket.com/user/Sthreexy/media/Nala%20Puppies/Outside%20Time/SAM_2313.jpg.html?sort=3&o=35


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Not all Saints are lazy snoring speed bumps that shoot you dirty looks if you expect them to exercise. Keep in mind that these dogs were meant to go out searching for stranded travelers...the females were kept at the hospice for whelping & protection...so both sexes had to be ready to go at a moments notice. 

As for her weight...
At just under 3 she's going to still be a bit lanky. She hasnt filled out since she's not fully mature yet. Saints are typically "late bloomers" and mature close to 4 years old. She also just raised 8 puppies. Carrying and raising a litter will take A LOT out of momma. Otherwise I think she's beautiful. You really dont want the stereotypical barrel on legs. These guys have so many issues with their hips to begin with that keeping them nice and lean (like your girl looks) is great for them.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

She looks healthy to me, and the puppies are adorable!


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I think skinny is understandable since she is a nursing mama (or just was) it drains alot outa you, literally.... Plus skinny does make for a dog that is easier to move around and be more active-- she will fill out in the next 2 years probably (My male boxer was superskinny til age 4)... And if you think about it, the dogs that were roaming the Swiss alps saving people were probably on the skinny side-- they had to cover ground and find people!


----------



## Twili (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you for your responses, they really helped out 

I just wasn't sure if skinny and energetic was normal for a Saint Bernard. My only real-life comparison is my mother-in-law's Saint that was never skinny or energetic in her 13 years. I also used google but that can prove unreliable at times


----------



## Vicky88 (Jan 29, 2012)

She looks fine to me. Beautiful dog by the way. Such cute puppies as well.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

She actually looks to be a really good weight. You should be able to feel the ribs with little pressure, but not see them.


----------

